# UPnP Sniffer



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of an application that will show me the UPnP landscape of my network?

Something that will show me all the devices and their UPnP properties?

One of the reason I am asking, is that I am adding another Wireless Router, that I want to use in Switch Mode only, so I want to verify that it is not "accepting" UPnP port requests.


----------

